# the Solid budget Fixie build!



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

this is my first real fixie bike! i bought this bike for $100 bucks sold all the parts for $120. paid $30 for a set of MAVIC/Bianchi Flip Flop wheels at the bike swap. $10 saddle. $Free tires. $6.80 Chain. all other parts already had. cranks, pedals, bars, and stem. i ordered some toe clips for a set of shimano 105 pedals i have so i will install them when i get them in. i have been riding this unit to work this week and it has been really fun. i have been a roadie for about 10 years and never rode fixed gear, only have one other fake one that i sold right away. i think i like this fixie thing. i ordered some bullhorns to put on there and try that out. but i kinda like the track bike style. here are a couple pics. Oh, by the way this is an '80 or so Mexico Windsor, as idenitfied by the classic lug work.<p>
<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i43.tinypic.com/2hd8gw9.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p>
<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i43.tinypic.com/6prrr7.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p>
<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i40.tinypic.com/2s6sy1w.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p>
i am going to add tape or maybe those sleave style grips. all this for around $50. Boom!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Nicely done. How do you stop on that thing? I don't see any brakes.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

i have been perfecting my "Cobra" slides. i just make to sure to slow up before i get to the intersection. and slide the back wheel. it has been work thus far. i might add a brake anyhow though, because i will probably add a freewheel later when i go pick one up. i am currently running a 48-16.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Very, Very Nice!
+1 for a front Top Mount Lever Brake.
View attachment 166661
View attachment 166662


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

That just might be the nicest "ghetto" (i.e., done on the cheap) fixie I've ever seen. Those "Cinelli knockoff" Windsors are actually very nice frames.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I rolled without bar tape last week because I was crunched for time to get in a ride and was switching bars . . . it was rough. 

Nice bike.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

the no bar tape wasn't that bad, i was using some cycling gloves though which helped. i will probably tune it to match more later, like a matching tire set and seat and tape. i am going to try running it at 52-16. the roadie in me wont let it go. thanks for all the responses. like i said, the whole idea of this post was to show what you can pull off for cheap. i am a bike mechanic that has owned the whole 15 pound full super duper carbon 20 speed bikes thing. this makes me much more excited now!


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

*Budget build Update*

here is an update on the budget build. i found another tire in my stash that matched up better and i also found one side of some bar tape that i wrapped on there for a little bit of grip. i also re-geared up to 52-16. i like it better that way now.<p><a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i40.tinypic.com/xmtjyp.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p><a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i39.tinypic.com/63rpl1.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p><a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i44.tinypic.com/szzx3s.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have used the old style cotton bar tape. It has grip without the thickness. Looks cool, too. I really like your new fixed gear. I am a fan of the conversion fixed and ss.


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

GREAT looking budget build. how exactly are you stopping? no clips or brakes. are you putting your foot under the front pedal to pull up on it? i've done that on my bike with clipless while wearing sneakers but it's a little sketchy!


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

to stop, i have been leaning up on the bars and push back on the pedal to lock up the rear wheel. i believe they call it a "Cobra" slide. it works pretty good, you just have to give yourself plenty of time before you get to your stop. it helps to have size 12's(feet that is) to cover the pedal you know.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Why don't you use clips? It makes skid stops much easier.

There are 2 ways of stopping. Skid stops (standard lean forward, lock your legs and skid) or skip-skid stops where you do a little hop and lock up your legs. (this stops you faster because you can skid and keep your weight on the seat at the back of the bike).

Never heard anyone call them cobra stops, maybe its a colloquial term.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Stem & Headset*

Awesome build! What stem and headset did you use for this build?

Thanks, Rob


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

i put a set of bullhorns on there and also installed my toe clip pedals, HUGE difference! i will post more pics when i get a chance. As far as the headset and the stem. i am running a Genuine DURA ACE EX 1" threaded headset that actually came on the bike, as well the the D/A seatpost, when i got it and i think it is a Sakae Ringyo 120mm stem. the cranks are 165mm Sugino GP's and the pedals are now Shimano 105 toe clips.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*thanks,*

Could you update pic with bullhorns when you get a chance?


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

install a brake, or prove darwin right.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats a nice bike.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

*another update*

here is the bike in its latest set-up. i like the bullhorns, and the toe-clips work wayy good for Skid Stops now. i have been practicing at my work. it is a huge warehouse with a nice slick concrete floor. i see most of the footy and pics of the fixies with no brakes on there. i just havent put one on yet though. <p>
<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i41.tinypic.com/110a9td.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p>
<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i44.tinypic.com/j0wa5j.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p>
<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i42.tinypic.com/2reh9ps.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p> thanks for all the feedback this is reaally fun to me with this unit!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

carbonite said:


> here is the bike in its latest set-up. i like the bullhorns, and the toe-clips work wayy good for Skid Stops now. i have been practicing at my work. it is a huge warehouse with a nice slick concrete floor. i see most of the footy and pics of the fixies with no brakes on there. i just havent put one on yet though.


Lovely build. Keep the drop bars, though - bullhorns are fugly.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I like horns, these chopped track drops are sweet. I have seen quite a few like this in Tokyo.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

+1 Keep the drops for style points. Very nice bike though.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

+1 for the 'Horn'.
? 'Brake'?


----------



## rob.char (Feb 28, 2009)

Schweeet ride, what does something like that weigh? If I dare to ask.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

it weighs just under 19lbs. not too bad. i finally decided on the proper build this unit. MKS peddle system(HUGE Improvement!), drop bars 48-17 and Concor Light saddle. thanks<p>
<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i44.tinypic.com/66m6o5.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Clipless Pedals and a Front Brake will still keep you under 19 pounds.


----------



## instanium (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice progression pictures. You should try to repaint the frame so you can cover those scratches and also get a front brake like everyone is suggesting. Once you do that, your bike will look like it came out of your LBS.


----------

